# First prototype, need help with ideas



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is my first design.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I would make the slingshot the way it is!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks weak, the entire body just reeks of snap! the design is ok except dont make the ss so anorexic.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't you want at least a little bit of a handle? They can still be made small enough to fit into a pocket. I think it will be too hard to use with heavy bands, but if light bands are used it will work.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi you could increase the internal rads for fork strength and take out some of the stright bottom with a big rad so it dont look so square?
still not bad for your first attempt at a slingshot design







dont give up on this just keep developing it with small tweaks and you will get there


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hello; I know you're new here, but that is a very similar design to Gopher's and mine ...






Make it and use it as much as you want, but I'm afraid it's very similar. I have no link for Gopher's, but yours is like a cross between ours.


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't seen yours, but i took gophers for inperation.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hamman7 said:


> I haven't seen yours, but i took gophers for inperation.


Thought you might've.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I haven't seen yours, but i took gophers for inperation.


Thought you might've.
[/quote]ditto............. both Gophers and WCDB's are solid design's,the moment i saw your's i knew where it came from, just beef it up just like theirs and it will be both safe and fun.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

maybe a handle would help


----------

